# Tuckerton, NJ show in May



## Elgin Baylor (Feb 26, 2012)

VINTAGE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
Date: 2012-01-16, 11:10AM

MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR THE 2nd VINTAGE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET. SUNDAY MAY 6, 2012 8:AM-1M TUCKERTON,NJ
RAIN DATE SATURDAY MAY 12, 2012

    Location: TUCKERTON,NJ
    it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Original URL: http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/2802410356.html


----------

